# Adult locust- tips for cleaning out?



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Hiya

I've grown on some locusts, mainly cos they got too big for my babies to eat, so I decided to try and breed them, free food  anyway they are doing ok, I read the sticky, set them up, ugly things when they have wings aren't they lol 

My question is though how do I clean them out without mass escapes !!! They are in a large tank with a lid, underneath the lid is a pair of tights stretched over to put my arms though to feed them , but how can I clean them out ? If I take the tights off im going to have locust everywhere

There are a lot of shed skins and well .... C**p in the bottom of the tank though

Help

Heather


----------



## bw89 (Jan 11, 2010)

Cut up a few apples in half, and put them intthe tank. Within 5 mins most the locusts should be on the apple and you can move the apple slices and locusts to a holding tub. This wont get all locusts out, but most of them. Another good trick is to cool them down, so they become slower, then you can grab them. 

Locusts aren't the easiest things to keep clean, but a fine mesh base to your tank will allow waste to pass thruogh into anther tub, and is a technique used by some.

When i used to breed locusts i used to have a heat lamp (on a mesh lid) which attracted the hoppers to the top of the tank, and i used to hoover the crap up. I found this easiest


----------



## Miss Lily (Oct 3, 2008)

I think they are quite nice with wings! Some even have massive cheesy grins, like this one. :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

:lol2: well I am getting used to them, I've even named one, he got loose and was on the run for 2 days before I caught him, he's now called Lenny, unfortunately I've no idea which one he is now :lol2:


----------



## Sykeologi (Jul 10, 2011)

i drilled 2 holes about the size of peas in one of the underneath corners and cover it with tape! when i want to clean i just take the tape off lean the tub to the side and it all just comes out the holes into the bin!!


----------



## carter2011 (Feb 4, 2011)

Sykeologi said:


> i drilled 2 holes about the size of peas in one of the underneath corners and cover it with tape! when i want to clean i just take the tape off lean the tub to the side and it all just comes out the holes into the bin!!



I know this a very old thread but doing some searching,and this is great idea


----------

